# International Award kit?



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

International Award kit?
Is there someone who can help me with where I can buy things for the International Award Camp Out Kit - walking boots - Sleeping mat - Eating / cookware - ect
in Cairo and surrounding area
Thank you
Githa


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alpha has a camping section.. and try Carrefour..


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Alpha market just up from TGI / Fusion has sleeping bags etc - we were there today buying.

City stars has great rucksacks - bag shop near entrance to Spinneys


----------

